# JVM Parameter



## Gast (6. Feb 2009)

Weiß jemand was dieser Parameter -XX:MaxPermSize=128m bewirkt?


----------



## bbnvacx (6. Feb 2009)

java.sun.com hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -XX:MaxPermSize=64m
> 
> Size of the Permanent Generation.  [5.0 and newer: 64 bit VMs are scaled 30% larger; 1.4 amd64: 96m;
> 1.3.1 -client: 32m.]



Meinst du das?


[edit] Hier noch mal der Link: java.sun.com/javase/technologies/hotspot/vmoptions.jsp


----------



## Guest (6. Feb 2009)

und was heißt dann -XX:MaxPermSize=128m -> 128 für 128 bit??


----------



## maki (6. Feb 2009)

64m=64MiB
128m=128MiB
usw.


----------



## bbnvacx (6. Feb 2009)

Wohl beschleunigt die VM dann 128m (weiß auch nicht, was "m" heißt).


----------



## ARadauer (6. Feb 2009)

MiB ? bite? ne oder byte!

mega byte, das hat mit dem permantent vorhandenen hauptspeicher zu tun, der der vm zugewiesen wird, oder?


----------



## Gast (6. Feb 2009)

set TMPWORKSPACE=%TEMP%\workspace_ttthree
set TTWB_HOME=%~dp0


weiß jemand ungefähr was diese batch- Befehle oben bedeuten,
%~dp0 heißt den Pfad setzen aber welchen Pfad?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Feb 2009)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MiB ? bite? ne oder byte!
> 
> mega byte, das hat mit dem permantent vorhandenen hauptspeicher zu tun, der der vm zugewiesen wird, oder?



1 MiB (Mebibyte) = 1024 KiB (Kibibyte) = 1024 * 1024 byte = 2^20 byte
Der Parameter bestimmt die Größe der Permanent Generation im VM Speicher.


----------

